# buying a light today help please



## tom-tom (Nov 2, 2007)

what kind of light can i get that will be ok for 1 plat i got about a extra 50 bucks i can spend please name something for me so i no what to ask for today when i go to the shop


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 2, 2007)

wait and save a little more..

You can get 150HID on the cheap..

try not to skimp on your lights, its one of the most important
thing for your plants.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 2, 2007)

well i already got 1 plant goin and its lookin real good so i need to do somethin i cant just throw it away im shure i can get somethin for 50 bucks that will be good for 1 plant?


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 2, 2007)

ive only had a 15 watt floro on it but it aint strechin and its compact and very healthy but i kbnow i need more now cause its gettin to big now so if any one nows something i can get for 50 plese help me out


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 2, 2007)

People have had good success using CFL bulbs..

just make sure you get the right kind and right spectrum, for your plants.


----------



## jash (Nov 2, 2007)

the HID will make you and your plants happier,but it should be better  wait till you have 120-150$ to buy even a cheap 400w-you wont regret your money


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 2, 2007)

Go to Home Depot.  They sell 70 watt HPS security lamps for around $30.00.  You'll need to wire it to a plug but that's easy and cheap.  70 watts of HPS for 1 plant should work well.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 2, 2007)

www.e-conolight.com you can put together a 150 watt for close to there or under i can help you if you need help wiring bro gl


----------



## miah (Nov 2, 2007)

i believe kmart has 42w cfls for like $8, 2-way bulb socket $2
you could get quite a few with $50


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 2, 2007)

NOT trying to start a debate over cfl, i'm all for them...but in flowering stage, they dont do crap for me.  i'm running a 500watt cfl...taking WAYYY  toooo longgg.  if you want cheap/quality...for one plant, go hps or t5 24" floro's...just my opinion.


----------



## Vegs (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't be cheap! As stated previously, the light(s) are the most important part of all this. Go HPS! =)


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 2, 2007)

Yerah i would check out e-conolight for a decent light, and dont knock cfl's. I am flowering just fine with em, check out my gj.


----------



## timdog4 (Nov 4, 2007)

Listen, go to htgsupply.com and call, you can get a 400 hps for 109.00(tell them you want the ebay price).  They will ship it direct, instead of paying $40 on ebay for shipping, its costing me $17.  Thats a 400 hps for $126, its the only way to go, imo, but im just a noob anyway.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 4, 2007)

unless of course u happen to live or work for a company that installs lights for flags at night. did u know that in state capital building they put 250HPS bulbs to light it up at night.


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 5, 2007)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> www.e-conolight.com you can put together a 150 watt for close to there or under i can help you if you need help wiring bro gl


 
i'm sure this is the light your talking about>>> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z <<< in a small cabnet with a small hydro kit...will 2 of these work ok in flowering?  i will have the inside PLASTERED with mylar, and going to use input/output fans with home made co2 filters...i would only use these for flowering stage, they would have a 500 watt cfl between them on a "drop-board" and 2 24" full spectrums. (cfl and floro's for veggie only).  sorry i'm not wording this right, but will 1 or 2 of these hps lights cover 2 1/2 by 1 1/2 area?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2007)

With some added cfls(couple 42w imo) 2 of those will work fine in your area.


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 5, 2007)

ok, question...my 500 cfl is 65 or 85...which is a 6500k light (cool for vegging)...wouldn't 42 watters also be 6500k?  for my flowering, i'd want 2700k...right?  just wanting perfection...i only smoke weed to get high...sorry, just had a little carmeliscious.  i did see what looked like a "cheap" but good looking cfl that was 2700k 250 watt output, but it was for europe...wont work good on my 110 volts....bombbudpuffa, blaze up that doobie, kick back, and talk to me about this.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2007)

> for my flowering, i'd want 2700k...right?


Oh man you'll have a few different opinions on this one. Me, i'd go with the 6500k and add a lil blue spec during flowering. Some may tell you to add all red. Either will work.


----------

